

Why The UK Is a Great Place to Build a Startup - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/startup-uk

======
hcho
This surely does not apply to early stage startups. Outsourcing to Romania?
How many starups outsource in Valley? And don't get me started about cost of
living in the UK.

